# Hybrid graphics in BSD?



## gentrue (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey everyone !
Iam thinking about installing freebsd on the my second laptop (the first runs with gentoo on top of it) but I'm not sure hybryd graphics are supported well by freeBSD (I mean acpi_call, VGASWITCHEROO and also bumblebee but I think there is no support for BSD yet with bumblebee).
IT's very important for me to get hybryd graphics work on my laptop because if I don't have vgaswitcheroo (ati/radeon + iGP ) or acpi_call/bumblebee (Nvidia/optimus + IGP) the temperature will be very hig(around 68 celsius with only the console text activated so I can't work without burning my laptop !!!).

Thank you for advice, hope it works under BSD !

(Sry for the very, very bad english, if you something realy annoying in my language please tell me what ).


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about?!?


----------



## gentrue (Jul 11, 2011)

I am talking about hybryd graphics, nowadays all laptop (new laptop with new intel processor) have an integrated intel graphic card in the cpu ( it's called IGD ), this integrated graphic card is less powerfull than a nvidia or radeon card but consume less power, u are supposed to use the intel card to perform basic operation (desktop) and only use the discrete (nvidia/radeon) card for 3d applications or when you are watching 1080p videos or when you are playing 3d games.

There are two sort of hybryd graphics : nvidia/intel (called OPTIMUS) and radeon/intel (vgaswitcheroo). Hybryd graphics work well on windows but it is not well supported in linux (but it's possible to get it working) I want to know if I cant use two gpu (hybryd graphics) in BSD ( I would like to know if this feature is supported).


----------



## adamk (Jul 11, 2011)

No, it's not supported on FreeBSD.  On Linux, none of the proprietary drivers support it (nor are they likely to support it).  On Linux, it only works with the open source drivers with KMS, and that's not yet working/available on FreeBSD.

Mind you, even once KMS is functional, it will take even more work to get vgaswitcheroo working, but nothing can happen in that direction without KMS.

Adam


----------



## gentrue (Jul 11, 2011)

I only use the opensource drivers and it's working on gentoo and archlinux, if it doesn't work (vgaswitcheroo) on freeBSD I'll install it on my old laptop even if compilation will take a lot of time .


----------



## gentrue (Jul 11, 2011)

Re, I found this : http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/project%20announcements.shtml#Kostik


> GEM, KMS, and DRI Support for Intel Drivers
> 
> The FreeBSD Foundation is pleased to announce that Konstantin Belousov has been awarded a grant to implement support of GEM, KMS, and DRI for Intel Drivers. This project is being co-sponsored by iXsystems.
> 
> ...



It seems that freeBSD will soon implement the kms features (and dri) if it is not already done ! Say me what you thin about it : is it possible to get vgaswitcheroo working on BSD right now ? (iam not afraid of searching a long time for a solution I have already compile a gentoo system and also a LFS so I like searching a lot ).


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 11, 2011)

See this.


----------



## adamk (Jul 11, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> See this.



Yeah, but without KMS for radeon and nouveau, it's not going to do much good.  

Adam


----------



## gentrue (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope it will be developped soon to get full support with newer cards/IGP, I'm going to try bsd on my 2 GO / 32 bits / dual core laptop first and I'll install it on my main when the support will be included in the kernel. 

I have a question : Is there a way I can use mainly binaries packages instead of sources packages ? Is this a safe solution (no more bug or something like that ?) ? I want to use precompiled packages for big installation (like chromium for example or even for getting a kernel quickly withtout waiting days and burning my poor old cpu), i think the compilation will too long with a dual core cpus.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 12, 2011)

gentrue said:
			
		

> Hope it will be developped soon to get full support with newer cards/IGP, I'm going to try bsd on my 2 GO / 32 bits / dual core laptop first and I'll install it on my main when the support will be included in the kernel.
> 
> I have a question : Is there a way I can use mainly binaries packages instead of sources packages ? Is this a safe solution (no more bug or something like that ?) ? I want to use precompiled packages for big installation (like chromium for example or even for getting a kernel quickly withtout waiting days and burning my poor old cpu), i think the compilation will too long with a dual core cpus.



It's save as long as you don't mix ports and packages (must be careful with that)
You can install packages and later use ports to update....

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

It's been discussed over and over in forum...


----------



## cederom (Jan 4, 2017)

I am also interested in this subject. Just got HYPERBOOK SL502VR with Intel and nVidia GTX1060 onboard, I get "(EE) no screens found" from Xorg when using Intel and nVidia driver.

One remark - NO NOT USE VESA ON UEFI HARDWARE, USE SCFB


----------

